# Can you build muscle on low carb diet?



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi

Can you still gain muscle on a low carb diet. Was hoping I could if I plan my meals and consume a post wo shake / meal straight afterwards.

What you think?


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont gain that well off low carb diets & high protein dont forget your good fats bro, but i gain really well off high complex carbs, high good fats and high protein, we are all different though, some people can gain from eating rubbish all day and half ****d training, but not me :/


----------



## Hisoka (Oct 6, 2011)

I am on a Low carb diet... I eat around 200-250 grams of fats and 350-400gram proteins and less then 10 gram of carbs everyday.. Well and then i Carb Load in sundays...

Thats what i would call a low carb diet hehe.. And yes.. Muscle Size is gainable on the diet 

Heres from Maj 28. (2011) (180 cm / 81kg )

















Heres from Sep. 11. (2011) (180 cm / 89,5kg )










Everything done with my Low carb diet wich is high on fat and protein  .. No use of Steroids... I sweat on my mom... But yes.. I do use Peptides... GHRP-6 and ModGRF(1-29)


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok thanks guys.


----------



## Welsh76 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hisoka said:


> I sweat on my mom...


I'm not sure I'd admit to that on the forum :blink:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How much carbs do you eat on your carb up?


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know the exact numbers as been going more on calories too rather than carb numbers. But once a week I'll have half a day of healthy foods. Such as jacket potato, thin crust pizza with extra lean chicken on top. I've been very strict for about 6 / 7 weeks and have lost just under 2 stone, that said I haven't weighed for 2 weeks. I take BcAa's before and after training. And also make sure I have my post wo shake straight after and half hr later 150g chicken and veggies. Want to make sure I'm not losing just fat but gaining some muscle too.

Dily calories have been around 1500 and then I have one day a week where I have around 2300, mainly changing the macros, also try and get in stuff like hummus, sushi not just unhealthy starchy carbs.


----------



## paulatb (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm on the same boat mate.. Need to shed a couple of pounds but want to gain.. I'm totally new to the strict and proper diet so I can't answer.. Thought if you don't have carbs or very few where does your energy come from?


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

I still get my calories but from protein and healthy fat rather than starchy carbs. I think it works out othe low carb days I get around 130g a day in carbs.

I just adddeded to my lost with regards to post wo meal and BcAa's not sure if this will be ok.


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat (Jan 14, 2009)

Hisoka said:


> I am on a Low carb diet... I eat around 200-250 grams of fats and 350-400gram proteins and less then 10 gram of carbs everyday.. Well and then i Carb Load in sundays...
> 
> Thats what i would call a low carb diet hehe.. And yes.. Muscle Size is gainable on the diet
> 
> ...


Can you give us a brief example of your average daily diet plz bro? then the same for your carb up sundays. I'm looking to begin high fats low carb diet so any help is awesome. cheers


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Welsh76 said:


> I'm not sure I'd admit to that on the forum :blink:


Lol


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

So I can def still build muscle on a low carb? I am taking BcAa's pre and post wo and having a shake straight awards too. Just want to make sure I'm doing it right. cheers


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

creakykar said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you still gain muscle on a low carb diet. Was hoping I could if I plan my meals and consume a post wo shake / meal straight afterwards.
> 
> What you think?


Some people gain and some people don't when on low Carb diets mate, it's case of seeing what works then sticking to that.


----------

